# 9 Yellowfin Tuna



## Deep South Charters (Mar 2, 2009)

This past week, we had a couple of our good customers coming down to hunt and fish. We tried to pick the best day to fish and then hunt two other days. The weather man tried to trick us but I think we managed to fish the good day in the end!

We made a hunt Wednesday morning, Wind was blowing good but the ducks really didnt want to work. It took a while but we did get to shoot our ducks! Thursday we had planned on hunting because Friday looked to be the best for seas. After making it to the marina Thursday morning, I checked the seas to see that infact, thursday will be best, called the guys, change in plans, now we are getting the boat ready and even after the mix up, we were only a little late leaving the dock. 

We decided that we would go tuna fishing so I headed to a spot where I had caught them a couple of weeks ago but they were gone! Fished a few more spots with nothing to show, decided to hit one more spot and after making a wrap around the rig we marked a couple of fish! We put two live baits back and one goes off!! Start to fight this fish and the other reel starts screaming!!! Awesome, now we are doubled up! We land both fish and put baits back out, now nothing!

Took a little while but we finally got back in them. We ended up going 9 for 10 on yellowfin tuna and one small blackfin! Just goes to show, you never know what the next spot may have! 

Next morning, we are back in the duck boat! We shot 15 birds by 8:30, good enough, we take it in early, it was a good way to end the season! Thanks guys for an awesome week!


Hope to see you on the water soon!

Capt Josh Howard
​


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like you have found the pintail honey-hole (not to mention the yellowfin honey-hole)! Can't believe there's no grays in the bag (or are you just showing off the sprigs?).

I have hunted and fished the Delta for 25 years. No place like it one earth. Man, the adventures we have had (down there, every trip is a roll of the dice as to whether you are coming back with everything intact)! 

Unfortunately, the current economy has curtailed my hunting and fishing adventures, but I hope to be back soon.


----------

